# Enclosures and paint.



## VARNYARD (Dec 10, 2007)

You can use any type of nontoxic water proof latex paint, but make sure it is totaly dry. A week to cure and totaly dry, would be best. If you use the water proof, then there is no need for a sealer, but you can seal the cracks with clear aquarium silicone. If you want to use the polyurethane, just keep in mind that it needs to be totaly dry, but I don't use it at all. The nontoxic water proof latex Has worked just fine for me.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 10, 2007)

To be honest bobby, I just use Latex Exterior House paint. Normal house paint at that. 

All paint is toxic in liquid form, but when dried, won't have any effect on anything touching it. Though if it peals, then you may.

Thats why you must strip and repaint your cages every 1-2 years. No big deal because its good to do this to any cage whether it has non-toxic or regular paint, it may peal.

I use normal bathroom silicone putty when sealing my cages. Works just fine after its dried.


----------



## olympus (Dec 10, 2007)

I used polyshade, it is a combination of polyurithane and a wood finish in both and also has the outdoor protection from sun rays and humidity.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

I used Exterior Latex paint also. 2 coats over 1 coat of Kilz. Joints sealed with Silicone II. I cover 3 walls with mylar background you would use for an aquarium.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 10, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> I used Exterior Latex paint also. 2 coats over 1 coat of Kilz. Joints sealed with Silicone II. I cover 3 walls with mylar background you would use for an aquarium.



Holy crap, thats exactly what I do, you've been looking at my tutorial havent you :wink:


----------



## olympus (Dec 10, 2007)

I used a background too. By the way your tutorial was hot I was very impressed and it was extremely helpful.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > I used Exterior Latex paint also. 2 coats over 1 coat of Kilz. Joints sealed with Silicone II. I cover 3 walls with mylar background you would use for an aquarium.
> ...


How did you know???!!! :lol:

You may have been banned from "that other" site but you were still an influence. It's wasteland now. :roll:


----------

